# ViP722: Why can't I record two shows simultaneously?



## mraviator (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm new to Dish, new to satellite TV.

I just got a ViP722 installed running HDTV as the prmary, SD as secondary in single mode. No OTA channels (I get local channels from a 2nd dish/satellite).

I tried recording two shows simultaneously, but it would not let me program it that way. I had to give piority to one show or another. I thought it could do this as long as you're not watching live TV at the same time?

thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First off you should be able to record two things at once so I think we need some more info as to what your timers look like around the conflict. 

What do you mean by SD as a secondary? If you are in single mode you there should not be a concept of a secondary. TV1 is TV1. Can you PIP Swap? 

Are you sure you are in single mode? 

Also.. All timers have priority that is how conflicts between two timers at the same time are resolved if you are out of tuner resources to meet the timer needs.

Guess bottom line is we need more info.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, check if you are in single mode (if not, you may have the issue with HD and SD). In single mode you should be able to record two HD programs.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Also, make sure you're not trying to record the same program on both tuners even if one is SD and the other is HD.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

SkipperTW said:


> Yes, check if you are in single mode (if not, you may have the issue with HD and SD). In single mode you should be able to record two HD programs.


Even in Dual mode you can record two HD or SD programs. The mode does not make any difference in being able to schedule recordings, only in which tuners may be used first. All tuners can record HD and are not limited to SD even in Dual mode.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Check the daily recording schedule by pressing MENU then 7 on your remote. This will show you what programs might be preventing simultaneous recording.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

What they said ...

As for OTA, even if you have locals somewhere else, if you like to record stuff there, remember if you hook up an antenna, you can record with a THIRD recorder on the OTA channels. That third option can help resolve conflicts.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Even in Dual mode you can record two HD or SD programs. The mode does not make any difference in being able to schedule recordings, only in which tuners may be used first. All tuners can record HD and are not limited to SD even in Dual mode.


Can you set up two recordings from satellite simultaneously on the same tuner when in Dual User Mode? I thought it had to be set up on separate tuners.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. You can set up two recordings from satellite simultaneiusly but each recording always takes a tuner no matter what mode. You still have two sat tuners and the OTA tuner in Dual mode so you can still record 3 programs at once. The mode does not matter in that regard.

The only difference in the modes as far as scheduling recordings is which tuners are used first, depending on your Record Plus setting. From TV1 you can set up all three tuners to be used for recordings. From TV2 you only see the sat channels in the Guide so you can't schedule the OTA tuner (except maybe with a Dishpass (never tried it)).


----------

